# Ohio Gun Season Opening Day Date



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

The new regulations on the ODNR site say opening day is November 30 which would be a Tuesday is this correct.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

The 30th is Monday

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

Fishballz said:


> The 30th is Monday
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


Calender on my phone says Monday is the 29th looked too far ahead into 2021 my mistake thanks for the response


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Always first Monday following Thanksgiving. Youth gun is the weekend before.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Always first Monday following Thanksgiving. Youth gun is the weekend before.


With the downward trend in hunter numbers maybe they'll open it on Sat sometime soon








Turkey season will start on Sat this spring. Good luck and good hunting


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

garhtr said:


> With the downward trend in hunter numbers maybe they'll open it on Sat sometime soon
> View attachment 375227
> 
> Turkey season will start on Sat this spring. Good luck and good hunting


A Saturday opener has certainly been talked about.
One of the things that got some opposition from sportsmen is the Saturday/Sunday before allows people to gather at deer camps and such and have a few days before heading into the woods. 
For our group, i would agree that the Saturday/Sunday is special in its own way and is just as important to us as Monday


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Redheads said:


> Saturday/Sunday is special in its own way


 I would agree the day before the opener is pretty special but if Odnr thinks a Saturday start will recruit more numbers it may happen someday-- time will tell.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

As stated, I understand more opportunities but I would like the Monday deer opener to be left as is. We have a 2 hr drive to camp and typically go down Saturday afternoon and get everyone situated. We have our annual "fish fry" Sunday afternoon and invite the neighbors across the road and catch up on the past year and tell deer stories from prior years. A few cold ones and we are in bed by 10:00. I guess it's just tradition.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

garhtr said:


> I would agree the day before the opener is pretty special but if Odnr thinks a Saturday start will recruit more numbers it may happen someday-- time will tell.
> Good luck and good hunting !


...or...they could extend our insane, ridiculously short muzzle loader season.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fastwater said:


> ...or...they could extend our insane, ridiculously short muzzle loader season.


 That sure would be nice but it probably won't sell more tags or license.
I liked the early (Oct) Mzzlder season but I most have been the only one.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

garhtr said:


> That sure would be nice but it probably won't sell more tags or license.
> I liked the early (Oct) Mzzlder season but I most have been the only one.
> Good luck and good hunting !


I don't know...I think adding 3 more days extending ML season to a full week may increase tag purchases a bit. Especially the guy that has already taken all ml season off work and tags out the first day.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

fastwater said:


> ...or...they could extend our insane, ridiculously short muzzle loader season.


Or at least move it back to the days after Christmas when most guys are either off from work or not looking to burn more vacation to start off the new year.
The state always preaches "hunter opportunity" but they typically fall short when it time to give the sportsman the chance for it


----------

